# [OT] DC++ i linux

## pax82

Witam!

Od dluzszego czasu szukalem jakiegos zastepcy dla valknut. Z roznych przycyzn zupelnie on mi nie pasowal (Nieprzyjemne GUI, wiele polaczen nie wykonuje, rozlacza sie), przynajmnije ja mialem problemy z jego uzywaniem. Od niedawna mozna uzywac wczesnych wersji DC++ pisanego specjalnie dla linuxa, ktorego przetestowalem i polecam wszystkich korzystajacym z DC. 

Ten post to takie info ze pokazal sie nowy prog i domyslam sie ze wiele osob ucieszy ta informacja.

link: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index

----------

## rzabcio

Faktycznie - ucieszylem się ogromnie!  :Very Happy: 

Jestem w sieci akademickiej i DC++ to glowny "protokol" dzielenia plików z transferem przeważnie 3-5 MiBów.

A próby polączenia z dc z GUI w qt (dc_qt) jakoś spelzly na niczym... :/

Może ten programik uratuje moj dysk spod panowania Drugiego Systemu.  :Wink: 

----------

## sir KAT

A ja używam z powodzeniem dctc + dc_qt, dla mnie podstawową zaletą jest działanie w trybie demona tzn. mogę zapoczątkować ściąganie i wylogować się a ściąganie będzie trwało nadal. Dla mnie jest to ważne bo z mojego systemu korzysta kilku użytkowników.

----------

## pax82

 *sir KAT wrote:*   

> A ja używam z powodzeniem dctc + dc_qt, dla mnie podstawową zaletą jest działanie w trybie demona tzn. mogę zapoczątkować ściąganie i wylogować się a ściąganie będzie trwało nadal. Dla mnie jest to ważne bo z mojego systemu korzysta kilku użytkowników.

 

Hmm, to powiedz jeszcze czy nie masz problemow z laczeniem sie... Glownym powodem dlaczego klienty DC pod linuxa mi nie pasowaly to problemy z polaczeniem sie do wielu userow, nawet sciagniecia listy. Na linuxowym DC++ wszystko dziala dobrze. Jesli chodzi o program w deamonie to tez wolalbym cos takiego, mogbym zostawiac na serwerze sciagnie, dla mnie to rozwiazanie bardzo na reke, wiec wyprobuje dzis.

----------

## sir KAT

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm, to powiedz jeszcze czy nie masz problemow z laczeniem sie... Glownym powodem dlaczego klienty DC pod linuxa mi nie pasowaly to problemy z polaczeniem sie do wielu userow, nawet sciagniecia listy.

  No raczej nie miałem takich kłopotów dodam, że nasz hub stał na linuksie.

----------

## Klekot

czy ktoś zajmujący się portage-r mógłby to do niego dodać?

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

U mnie bez problemu działa Valknut i jak na razie jestem z niego zadowolony 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## endel

Tez mi Valknut nie pasowal tez ciesze sie na Dcpp - choc to jeszcze szczyt marzen nie jest...

----------

## pax82

 *sir KAT wrote:*   

> A ja używam z powodzeniem dctc + dc_qt, dla mnie podstawową zaletą jest działanie w trybie demona tzn.

 

Chodzi ci o to ze zostawiasz textowy klient na screenie ? Czy masz mozliwosc odpalenia w trybie daemona i innym progsem podlaczcy sie tylko po sieci do tego daemona i sterowac? Jesli tak to powiedz jak to zrobic :]

----------

## lazy_bum

 *DesGen wrote:*   

> U mnie bez problemu działa Valknut i jak na razie jestem z niego zadowolony 

 

U mnie też, ale nie z userami windy z pliterkami w nazwach katalogów/plików. Nawet przy wybraniu cp1250 ściąganie ani drgnie...

----------

## (l)user

Uzywalem valknuta na tyle dlugo ze zdazylem go znienawidziec  :Wink: . U mnie dcpp dziala super, ten port jest jak wybawienie  :Wink: .

----------

## sir KAT

 *Quote:*   

> Chodzi ci o to ze zostawiasz textowy klient na screenie ? Czy masz mozliwosc odpalenia w trybie daemona i innym progsem podlaczcy sie tylko po sieci do tego daemona i sterowac? Jesli tak to powiedz jak to zrobic :]

 

dctc chodzi jako demon a steruję nim graficznie przez dc-qt, bez żadnego screena.

----------

## pax82

 *sir KAT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dctc chodzi jako demon a steruję nim graficznie przez dc-qt, bez żadnego screena.

 

Laczysz sie do niego po sieci z innego kompa?

----------

## no4b

dc++ dla Linuksa jest chyba na gtk2 ;/

----------

## sir KAT

 *pax82 wrote:*   

> Laczysz sie do niego po sieci z innego kompa?

 

No tak nie próbowałem u mnie dctc i dc-qt chodziło na jednym kompie.

----------

## (l)user

 *no4b wrote:*   

> dc++ dla Linuksa jest chyba na gtk2 ;/

 

No jest i co z tego? To ma byc minus?

----------

## Polin

 *(l)user wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   dc++ dla Linuksa jest chyba na gtk2 ;/ 
> 
> No jest i co z tego? To ma byc minus?

 

Dla kogos, kto woli qt - tak.

----------

## (l)user

 *Polin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dla kogos, kto woli qt - tak.

 

Coz, fakty sa takie ze najlepsze aplikacje sa pisane wlasnie pod gtk  :Wink: . Jedynym wyjatkiem jakie znam jest polskie kadu, ktore jest lepsze od swojego odpowiednika w gtk.

----------

## spiker

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Coz, fakty sa takie ze najlepsze aplikacje sa pisane wlasnie pod gtk . Jedynym wyjatkiem jakie znam jest polskie kadu, ktore jest lepsze od swojego odpowiednika w gtk.

 

hmm a co powiesz o amaroku?? masz godnego przeciwnika jadącego na gtk??

----------

## rzabcio

Nie potrafię uruchomić linuxdcpp. Ściągnąłem z cvsa, następnie z jego katalogu wywołałem komendy:

```
# scons

# scons install
```

Niestety przy próbie uruchomienia programu w konsoli dostaję:

```
all@lupus ~ $ ldcpp

Loading: Hash database

Loading: Shared Files

Loading: Download Queue

(ldcpp:14672): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file '/bin/glade/mainwindow.glade'

(ldcpp:14672): libglade-CRITICAL **: glade_xml_get_widget: assertion `self != NULL' failed

# powyższych wpisów jest kilkadziesiąt

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_set_model: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_get_selection: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_get_selection: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_selection_set_mode: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_SELECTION (selection)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_set_headers_clickable: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_insert_column: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW (tree_view)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_notebook_remove_page: assertion `GTK_IS_NOTEBOOK (notebook)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tool_button_set_icon_widget: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_BUTTON (button)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tool_button_set_icon_widget: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_BUTTON (button)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tool_button_set_icon_widget: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_BUTTON (button)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tool_button_set_icon_widget: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_BUTTON (button)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tool_button_set_icon_widget: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_BUTTON (button)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tool_button_set_icon_widget: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_BUTTON (button)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tool_button_set_icon_widget: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_BUTTON (button)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_show_all: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

#powyższa para też występuje kilkanaście razy

(ldcpp:14672): libglade-CRITICAL **: glade_xml_get_widget: assertion `self != NULL' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(ldcpp:14672): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_move: assertion `GTK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_resize: assertion `GTK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): libglade-CRITICAL **: glade_xml_get_widget: assertion `self != NULL' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_markup: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed

(ldcpp:14672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_statusbar_push: assertion `GTK_IS_STATUSBAR (statusbar)' failed
```

Na prawdę nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi. Na początku scons sprawdza system i jedynie dla zgodnego systemu następuje kompilacja. U mnie przebiegła pomyślnie. Podobnie install. Wymagania:

```
Gtk+ 2.4

libglade 2.4

pthread

zlib

libbz2

scons

g++ >= 3.4
```

Jakieś propozycje? Chcę się przerzucić z Valknuta bo jestem podłączony do lokalnego huba i Valknut ma problemu ze ściąganiem pików...

----------

## ketjow

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> Coz, fakty sa takie ze najlepsze aplikacje sa pisane wlasnie pod gtk . Jedynym wyjatkiem jakie znam jest polskie kadu, ktore jest lepsze od swojego odpowiednika w gtk.

 K3b, amarok.. prosze o godne odpowiedniki  :Smile: 

Ale faktycznie masz racje.. Za duzo fajnych rzeczy, jak np. firefox jest opartych na gtk

----------

## rzabcio

Ja znowu odnośnie powyższego problemu.

Czy może to powodować fakt, że przełączyłem na g++ 3.4 bezpośrednio przed kompilacją linuxdcpp? Czyli, że biblioteki systemowe są skompilowane za pomocą starego g++ ?

----------

## przemos

"Przelaczyles" czyli po prostu gcc-config dobrze rozumiem czy moze jakis (down/up)grade? Bo chyba wiesz o tym ze upgrade gcc wiaze sie z revdep-rebuild. Moze sproboj tego zanim skompiluujesz dcpp a przy okazji mozesz jeszcze sprobowac z CVS pobrac zamiast linuxdcpp tego linuxdc++ i sprobowac tam.

----------

## rzabcio

Wystarczyło przełączyć za pomocą gcc-config.

Nie za bardzo się orientuję w tym co opisałeś... (Co innego gdyby to była Java...  :Wink: ) Mogę prosić jakiś opis albo skierowanie do HOWTOsa?

----------

## mrto

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml#upgrade-3.3-to-3.4

----------

## rzabcio

Z linuxdc++ ściągniętym z BerliOs'a mam problemy. Już podczas konfiguracji wykazuje brak makefile.in.

Mam pytanie związane jeszcze z linuxdcpp. Zupdateowalem system po zmianie G++ na 2.4, jednakże nie mogę ponownie wykonać budowania za pomocą sconsa, bowiem wypadaloby najpierw go usunąć. (Tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje - nie za bardzo się niestety na tym znam...) Próbuję

```
# scons clean
```

i wiele innych kombinacji ale nic z tego nie dziala...

----------

## sebas86

Do tej pory korzystałem z klienta na gtk i działał po kilku rzeczach jakie trzeba zrobić. Po pierwsze firewall wyłączyć dla pewności, potem po połączeniu do huba trzeba ponownie ustawić limity w user prefs -> extra param. (GDL) dopiero wtedy mi zadziałało ściąganie. W gui prefs mam wyłączone kodowanie UTF-8 bo rozwala wszystko i nie mogę szukać rzeczy z polskimi literkami. Ale jest jeden mankament nie wiedzieć czemu nie działa mi przydzielanie slotów osobom z zewnątrz, więc i tak jedzie kompilacja wspomnianego oprogramowania - bo mam bany już na kilku akademickich serwach przez ten szmelc...  :Rolling Eyes:  a bez tego nie przeżyjesz w akademiku...

----------

